# Post here if you've NEVER had a problem...



## erin23kate (Apr 16, 2009)

....with an intact penis!

Because there are so many "experts" here, sometimes this forum seems like a home for problems with foreskins, and we all know that these are the exception and definitely not the rule.

SO:
My husband is 30 years old and has had 30 years of NO PROBLEMS with his foreskin. He has never had a UTI, an STD, adhesion, ballooning, redness or infection. His foreskin is healthy and his wife is happy.









My son is 3 months old and has never had any problems of any kind. And, an added bonus for Mommy... I discovered that intact boys don't pee all over you during diaper changes!


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

We've never had a problem.

I have an almost 4 year old son, an 8 year old son and a 32 year old dh.


----------



## AllyRae (Dec 10, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *erin23kate* 

My son is 3 months old and has never had any problems of any kind. And, an added bonus for Mommy... I discovered that intact boys don't pee all over you during diaper changes!


Oh yes they do. And they pee over their own heads.







: At least my kid did--he was a baby and could somehow arc his pee over his body and his head to the wall behind his head during diaper changes. I still don't know how he did it.







:

The only problem we ever had was a doctor who tried retracting him as a baby (before I could stop him) and he ended up getting an infection due to the injury. But I would think that's not an "intact issue" but more of a doctor causing injury issue.


----------



## MamaChicken (Aug 21, 2006)

19 mo old twin boys with no problems!


----------



## MyBoysBlue (Apr 27, 2007)

Well my intact DH has never had a problem with his foreskin but he did have one UTI when he was 30. But that isn't his foreskin and abx took care of it. My older DS hasn't had a single problem but my younger did have a 2 day bout of swelling and discharge about a year ago that went away on it's own without meds.


----------



## lynsage (Jul 13, 2004)

My ex never had a problem with his before or during my acquaintance with him and he was 35.

My best friend has an intact son who is now 4 and has never had a problem.

I have another intact ex who was 19/20 when we were together and afaik neither he or either of his two intact brothers had ever had a problem, but I don't remember specifically asking, either. He was helping raise his two younger brothers at that time so if they had gotten a UTI or anything like that I would have heard about it.


----------



## rabbitmum (Jan 25, 2007)

Intact husband, 45 years old; two intact sons, four and 21 years old - no problems whatsoever.


----------



## jessjgh1 (Nov 4, 2004)

No problems... and this thread has been done before, lol.
Jessica


----------



## Mama2Kayla (Feb 12, 2005)

No problems here and my ds will be 3 tomorrow







. He's been irritated once or twice, but IMO that's normal with both boys and girls while still in diapers.


----------



## Sharlla (Jul 14, 2005)

both my boys ages 11 and 5 have never had a problem. dh is intact but did have to see someone once because his foreskin ot pulled back and he couldnt get it back over the head. he was in his early 20s and of course they were pushing circ, the dr went so far as to say smegma causes penile cancer WTF?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## springbabes (Aug 23, 2003)

My intact DS is 7 and has never had any kind of problem. According to my mom, my 18 yo intact brother has never had a problem either. I've never heard of any problems with my nephews, who are 5, 3 and 11 months, either.


----------



## Crunchy Frog (Aug 24, 2008)

Twin boys, almost 16 months. Never any problems other than some occasional slight redness at the tip which resolves with a dab of diaper cream.

Nobody has ever yet tried to forcibly retract them, fortunately. I'm still always hypervigilant when they get to the diaper check part of their well baby visits.


----------



## broodymama (May 3, 2004)

My DS is 5.5 and has never had any problems.


----------



## MoonStarFalling (Nov 4, 2004)

DS is 8 and never a problem. FIL is 75 years old and never a problem.


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

http://www.mothering.com/discussions...er+had+problem the thread is closed but there are a bunch of post there already with no problems or ones that resolved on their own.

With ds I dont consider it a real problem but he did get a bacterial infection when he was 3y. Cleared right up with abx.


----------



## springbabes (Aug 23, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sharlla* 
both my boys ages 11 and 5 have never had a problem. dh is intact but did have to see someone once because his foreskin ot pulled back and he couldnt get it back over the head. he was in his early 20s and of course they were pushing circ, the dr went so far as to say smegma causes penile cancer WTF?
_Posted via Mobile Device_

This happened to my friend's son when he was about 7. His doctor was shocked that he wasn't retractable yet so he told her to have her DS slowly stretch the foreskin to get it to retract. The boy forced it back all the way and it got stuck. Of course they rushed him in to get circed







. Ugh, if the doctor had just stayed out of it to begin with everything would have been fine! I tried to convince my friend that the circ wasn't necessary but was unsuccessful







. I do not count this situation as a problem with an intact penis. The problem was the doctor's and mother's mistrust of the natural retraction process.


----------



## BMG580 (Jun 19, 2007)

2 year old son and no problems at all.


----------



## KGB (Jan 30, 2010)

I'm a 33yo intact male. As far back as I can remember, I've never had any problems.

I have a 1mo intact son. No problems so far.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *erin23kate* 
I discovered that intact boys don't pee all over you during diaper changes!

Please tell my son this because apparently he didn't get the memo.


----------



## SaoirseC (Jul 17, 2009)

6 yo, maybe a little redness rarely. A few months ago he had some weird swelling, then passed some pus while peeing. No problems since, and nothing that ever warranted seeing a doc (though we have been fortunate to have foreskin-friendly docs). Certainly nothing that would leave me to regret not circ'ing him.

I wonder if there is anyone who regrets not circ'ing or regrets not being circ'ed.


----------



## Night_Nurse (Nov 23, 2007)

School aged intact son who has never had one single problem with his foreskin or penis. Fully retracted on his own around 2.5 yrs old, never pain or separation issues, no infections, no confusion over not looking like daddy, no difficulty with doctors trying to retract him.

Honestly, the only time I read of foreskin related problems is online. I've been a nurse for many, many years (both in maternity, adult, and geriatric nursing). I've never encountered any infection, condition or hygiene issues related to foreskins. I've also had two intact boyfriends in the past and never had any issues there, either.

I just wanted to toss that info out there because to read this forum lately one might think problems related to intactness are abundant when in reality, it's not.


----------



## isabchi (Sep 14, 2006)

My father, my brother, my DH plus BIL, and FIL, and cousins (2) and DS are all intacts... not problem so far..


----------



## mama2soren (Feb 12, 2009)

2 years old, no foreskin-related problems. He did have one UTI as a baby, but it cleared right up with treatment. My friend's baby girl had a UTI, too, but no doctor in his right mind would have recommended circing her to prevent another one


----------



## Breathless Wonder (Jan 25, 2004)

My sons are 17 and 9, and we've never had a problem.


----------



## Getz (May 22, 2005)

DS is 4.5 and so far so good. But, oh yes, they can pee on you! I can personally atest to that!







:


----------



## annethcz (Apr 1, 2004)

Two intact boys, 9 and 10- no problems.


----------



## PuppyFluffer (Mar 18, 2002)

2 year old boy. Never an issue.


----------



## fruitful womb (Nov 20, 2004)

Two intact boys, 3yrs and 7yrs, never any problems here either.


----------



## Tinijocaro (Jan 4, 2003)

Two intact boys -14 and 10, no problems that I felt the need to see the doctor for, same with my girls. Minor irritations-nothing a good soak in the tub wouldn't cure.


----------



## lookatreestar (Apr 14, 2008)

dh and ds have had no issues whatsoever. happy wife here too


----------



## rockportmama (Jun 24, 2008)

'Nother happy wife!









DS had one day of pain, swelling, ballooning @ age 2 or 3ish. The next day it was fine. I recently read that's how it normally separates! Go figure.







So, no problems here!


----------



## prothyraia (Feb 12, 2007)

Intact 2 year old and 3 1/2 year old, no problems at all


----------



## jessemoon (May 31, 2004)

6.5 year old boy...no problems at all.

30 yr old brother also says no problems...ever


----------



## lonegirl (Oct 31, 2008)

My hubby is 37 (38 in July) and he has never had a problem.....nothing not even a UTI (and we've been together since 1989 so I know for sure for the past 21 years there has been absolutely nothing).
My 3.5y/o has no issues. We do nothing special.


----------



## annablue (Apr 6, 2010)

My husband is intact and has had ZERO problems. No infections, no "dirtiness," no problems retracting, never teased as a child.


----------



## Mama2Xander (Jul 3, 2004)

3 intact boys (ages 6, almost 4, and 16 months)... no problems ever.


----------



## SeekingSerenity (Aug 6, 2006)

Three boys, intact, no problems. My DS who is now 7 didn't retract until he was 6 and sometimes his foreskin was red and a little irritated, but it was only because it was "itchin' him" (lol) and he was fiddling with it all the time. Not a problem, in my book, but only natural.


----------



## Friday13th (Jun 13, 2006)

2.5 year old son, no problems

26 year old husband, no problems either


----------



## MamaJenese (Aug 14, 2006)

Almost 5 year old DS and no problems ever!


----------



## Contrariety (Jul 16, 2007)

None Here!


----------



## Tuesday (Mar 3, 2003)

Two school-aged boys and no problems!


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

My brother is 47, intact, and has never had any problems (to the best of my knowledge - it's not like he talks to me about his penis, yk?).

My oldest son is 17, intact, and has never had any problems, not even separation pain or anything like that. (I'll admit I don't know if he's retractable or not, because he doesnt' talk to me about his penis any more than my brother does!)

My youngest son is almost 5, intact, and has never had any problems. He's been fully retractable for about a year, loved showing us his new "trick", and has had no issues at all.


----------



## lotusdebi (Aug 29, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fruitful womb* 
Two intact boys, 3yrs and 7yrs, never any problems here either.


----------



## K703 (Dec 15, 2008)

I'm a 25-year-old intact man; no problems with mine.


----------



## Ron_Low (May 11, 2007)

I was cut at birth, which we all know _prevents urinary tract infections_, right?









So imagine my dismay when at age 35 I had to deal with 6 months of recurrent infections despite being a lifelong hygiene freak. They only stopped after an invasive cystoscopic treatment.

A few years later I started restoring my foreskin. Since restoring I also coincidentally work out of my home, so for the first time in my life skipping a day of showering is not at all unusual for me. But in 10 years of wearing my foreskin over the glans pretty much always and showering less than ever - no ailments. Imagine. Nature knows what to do if left alone.


----------



## just_lily (Feb 29, 2008)

34yo DF, no problems. His male family members are all intact (British) and AFAIK no problems there either.

Four different intact boys in my home daycare, no problems.

OTOH, the 18mo little boy I do respite care for from time to time is circ'ed and has a buried penis. I was *shocked* the first time I changed his diaper.


----------



## EviesMom (Nov 30, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *erin23kate* 
....with an intact penis!

I discovered that intact boys don't pee all over you during diaper changes!

No problems here, going on 3 years old!







However, mine did pee on people during diaper changes as a baby. Also, now I get the announcement from DS "Me play me penis Mama; is niiiiiiiiiiiice" rather often.








I wonder if self-play is more frequent for intact boys?


----------



## elisent (May 30, 2006)

11yo and 2yo intact boys here and never any problems!


----------



## mistletoe2382 (Oct 3, 2007)

My intact almost 20 month old has never had a problem!


----------



## skyblufig (Aug 13, 2006)

Soon-to-be 6yo ds with no problems ever. 3 week old ds who also manages to pee on his own head during changes.







(I cut up a soft old t-shirt and throw a square over him to keep both of us pee-free now







)


----------



## Lineymom (Mar 14, 2009)

7 and almost 5 no problems. Once when the oldest was 6 he was sore and swollen, but he said his brother had kicked him during the night







and it was fine in a day. The younger is partly retractible, more so than the older.


----------



## knitted_in_the_wom (May 27, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *erin23kate* 
.... And, an added bonus for Mommy... I discovered that intact boys don't pee all over you during diaper changes!

Wow...is that the deal? I never connected circ status with why my boys weren't peeing all over during diaper changes like I was warned that they would do. I guess it does make sense though...the first time a freshly circed baby pees during a diaper change and realize it doesn't sting, but when he pees in the diaper it does sting...well that's got to make a lasting impression!

I have 3 daughters, and they have all peed on me, especially my first. She got me a LOT.

I have two intact boys, and neither of them ever peed on me. They didn't start "peeing in public" until after they were potty trained and now they take joy in peeing off the deck, peeing at targets...

They are 6 & 8...no problems!


----------



## ShadowMoon (Oct 18, 2006)

Well, DS is only 3.5 yrs old but we've had no problems thus far!


----------



## Peacemamalove (Jun 7, 2006)

my son will be 9 this year and no problems at all!


----------



## sunanthem (Jan 29, 2004)

My son is 7.5, and no problems here.


----------



## momsmyjob (Oct 7, 2003)

An almost 11 yo, 8 yo, 6 yo, 5 yo, and 3 yo and not one problem for my boys.


----------



## emamum (Dec 4, 2008)

we dont circ in the uk, exept for religious reasons(muslims and jews)... i'm catholic so we dont

my ds is 8 and intact and my dp is 38 and intact both without any preoblems.. i used to work in a nursery in a muslim area so ive seeen a few circ'ed ones during nappy changes but its the norm to be intact


----------



## rubyhatespets (May 28, 2009)

As above, I live in the UK. None of my nephews, sons, brothers etc. are circumcised and none have had any problems. I find the idea of automatic circumcision bizarre.


----------



## mamaofthree (Jun 5, 2002)

4 boys, all intact ages 12-3... no problems at all.









and i wouldn't count a UTI as a foreskin problem.. i get the darn things all the time and i don't have a foreskin as i am a girl. lol

h


----------



## QueenOfTheMeadow (Mar 25, 2005)

Three little boys 11, 9, and 6. No problems!


----------



## So-Called (Jun 2, 2005)

My DS is only one year old, but we've had no problems. In fact, his penis seems trouble-free, much easier to care for compared to friends' and family members' circ'ed boys. They talk about post-circ care, pulling back the remaining skin to clean, putting vasoline on nightly to prevent adhesions, even re-circumcising, and I can't relate at all.


----------



## milosmomma (May 9, 2007)

2 yrs old. All good.


----------



## elliottsmommy (Mar 21, 2010)

My son is almost 20 months old and we have never had any problems.

Right after he was born, I felt so intensely that we were doing the right thing by keeping him intact, though all of our families and friends traditionally circ their sons. I still remember that first big nasty poo he had, where it went squishing all up the front of his diaper, and how relieved I was that his foreskin was there to protect him from all the funk. That moment reaffirmed for me that it serves a true, valid purpose and was well worth keeping.


----------



## nolonger (Jan 18, 2006)

My sons are eighteen and two years old, both intact, and neither of them has ever had any problems because of it.


----------



## Hedgehog Mtn (Jan 14, 2008)

I have 4 boys (9, 7, 2, and 6mon) none have ever ever had a problem of any sort.


----------



## by-the-lake (Jul 2, 2008)

My Dh and son have no troubles!


----------



## Nicole77 (Oct 20, 2003)

Four and a half year old son here and never a problem.


----------



## Anastasiya (Jun 13, 2006)

DS1 - 4 - no problems at all.
DS2 - 3 - minor separation pain but no problems. He's fully retractable now.
DS3 - 1 - no problems.

We are a foreskin-issue-free family!


----------



## tayndrewsmama (May 25, 2004)

Two intact ds with no troubles. 6 years and 7 months.


----------



## Norasmomma (Feb 26, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *erin23kate* 
....I discovered that intact boys don't pee all over you during diaper changes!

LOL oh yeah they do, and the wall, their face.

BUT they don't have all the "issues" mainstream would have you believe. My son is 8 months and hasn't even had a diaper rash. He's doing great.


----------



## earthmama369 (Jul 29, 2005)

Time for an update. I think the last time I posted ds was almost two. Well, he turns four in a couple weeks and still no problems.


----------



## 2xand2y (Sep 13, 2009)

Two boys and no issues. I did think we had an issue with the older one and we saw the Dr. He gave us some cream but after reading more MDC I told him to "play" with his penis the way his younger brother did and that solved the issue. THe boys were 3 1/2 and 18 months at the time. In case you're wondering the older one was crying himself awake in the early am hours saying his penis hurt when he got an erection. His brother was much more extreme with himself and as soon as the older one stretched his tight frenulum he stopped complaining. In my problem it ended up being more of a non-issue than an issue.


----------



## Funny Face (Dec 7, 2006)

Dh is 28 and has never had problems.

Ds is 18 months and has never had problems.


----------



## Sara E (Jun 3, 2010)

almost 18 year old son ( next month) no problems


----------



## urchin_grey (Sep 26, 2006)

5yo DS here (and also my 2.75yo nephew) and no problems.


----------



## seim.ge (Mar 11, 2010)

22 months, no problems at all.


----------



## rissierae (Feb 5, 2008)

2 years without problems here!









Quote:

Quote:
Originally Posted by erin23kate View Post

My son is 3 months old and has never had any problems of any kind. And, an added bonus for Mommy... I discovered that intact boys don't pee all over you during diaper changes!

Oh yes they do. And they pee over their own heads. : At least my kid did--he was a baby and could somehow arc his pee over his body and his head to the wall behind his head during diaper changes. I still don't know how he did it.








, yeah, we ec and still I've gotten peed on many times because of ds's foreskin kind of getting squished in different directions and making the pee shoot out in different ways!


----------



## *Erin* (Mar 18, 2002)

one 29 month old fella, no problems







all the moms i know with intact sons have never had an issue, but a shocking number of circing moms I know are currently having to have surgeries done for their sons, for circ complications or to correct botched ones


----------



## serendipity22 (Sep 19, 2006)

23 months never had any problems.


----------



## amydiane (Feb 4, 2009)

33 year old DH, 3 year old DS, no problems.


----------



## Plaid Leopard (Sep 26, 2003)

37yo intact Dh and 3 intact boys (ages 11, 6, 2) and never had a problem.


----------



## joyfulheart (Nov 24, 2001)

44 year old dh, 12 year old ds, and 9 year old ds not circ'd -- no problems what-so-ever!


----------



## odenata (Feb 1, 2005)

18 month old with no problems at all.


----------



## Arianwen1174 (May 26, 2009)

They both all grown up now, and no problems!


----------



## lazzybee (May 21, 2010)

Five month old with absolutely no problems so far!

I have been peed on MANY times so far, though, haha.


----------



## mamato2yeah (Aug 27, 2008)

No problems with our 2.5 yr old.


----------



## YayJennie (Aug 7, 2008)

My 15 month old has never had any problems


----------



## ThinkGlobalMama (Nov 28, 2009)

1 year old, also never a problem with his intact penis. However, I did get peed on many times when he was a just a little baby!


----------



## bluebirdiemama (May 2, 2008)

3yo, only problem was because his doc told me to push the foreskin back.
Problem was minor, and FAR FAR less painful that he would have gone through being circ'ed. And def not a problem with being intact, more a problem of a dumb butt doctor

So other than that, problem free!


----------



## mrskingred (Aug 3, 2006)

Intact almost 4yo - no problems, brother (40) and father (65+) never heard of any problems.
Originally from UK where intact is the norm.


----------



## dziwozony (Aug 27, 2006)

DS1 is 3 yo & DS2 is 17 mo, both intact & we haven't had any problems!


----------



## P.J. (May 18, 2010)

My husband is 52 years old, uncut, and never had a problem with his.









DS is only 4 weeks, also uncut, and no problems. I do not expect to have any either.


----------



## terra-pip (Aug 30, 2008)

My 7 year old has never had any problems. When he was 4 we switched doctors (for various reasons) but one of them was he would try to retract when my son was a baby...I told him just look no touching...but then he was adamant my son needed steroid cream for a "tight foreskin"...and asked if he was peeing well. He was and had no problems. I gave him the research about foreskin loosening on its own as he plays with it (which seemed to shock the old Christian conservative man when I said that) and during puberty. Anyway my son has had no problems with it or urination problems. And i declined the steroid cream. My 2 year old is intact and has also had no problems.

My 60 something year old FIL is intact and has had no problems. He's also a Vietman vet, and lived in some very unsanitary conditions. He's had no problems at all. I've asked and embarassed him to know that info


----------



## malorie2284 (Oct 15, 2009)

I have a daughter, no boys yet, but we are ready for our next one soon... Well, when I found out I was preg with my first I did the research already knowing I wasn't going to circumsize if we had a boy, but I did it to make sure my hubby was on the same page with me, since that was all he knew.. Anyway, the real question I have is when I talk, about not circumsizing and how that is what I feel strongly about every boy in the world, to my friends and others, everyone always has this horror story of someone they know or how knows someone who got infected and then had to do it when they were older! Everytime! I just don't know what to say after that cuz it kinda pisses me off and thats all i can think about... So, I usually don't say anything, but I was wondering if anyone here has gone through that many times, like me, and what would you say or what did you say? Thanks!


----------



## Fellow Traveler (Jan 8, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *malorie2284* 
I have a daughter, no boys yet, but we are ready for our next one soon... Well, when I found out I was preg with my first I did the research already knowing I wasn't going to circumsize if we had a boy, but I did it to make sure my hubby was on the same page with me, since that was all he knew.. Anyway, the real question I have is when I talk, about not circumsizing and how that is what I feel strongly about every boy in the world, to my friends and others, everyone always has this horror story of someone they know or how knows someone who got infected and then had to do it when they were older! Everytime! I just don't know what to say after that cuz it kinda pisses me off and thats all i can think about... So, I usually don't say anything, but I was wondering if anyone here has gone through that many times, like me, and what would you say or what did you say? Thanks!

Ya it's always someone's father's, brother's, nephew's, cousin's former roomate.


----------



## terra-pip (Aug 30, 2008)

One of Husband's aunts was way too furious at us for not circumcising and her comment was.."I've worked in nursing homes and it's always the old men who aren't circumcised who get the bad infections...you want to circumcise him so he won't get ill WHEN he is in a nursing home." As if a nursing home was everyones fate. I told her she was telling me more about the care in your typical nursing home than anything else...which really made her more upset since she was a nurse or something in a nursing home.

I'm a nice person but I usually don't keep my mouth shut when people put down others parenting choices in any way.


----------



## skybluepink02 (Nov 9, 2005)

My son is 16 months. No problems at all. We follow all the advice about not retracting, ect.

My husband is intact as well. He did have many problems when he was young, but he was a survivor of the "retract at birth and as often as possible thereafter" generation. He had "phimosis" at age 2 and again at 9 or 10.

His parents are amazed that our son's penis hasn't fallen off yet


----------



## aprons_and_acorns (Sep 28, 2004)

Intact almost-six year old here. We've never had any issues.


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *malorie2284* 
I have a daughter, no boys yet, but we are ready for our next one soon... Well, when I found out I was preg with my first I did the research already knowing I wasn't going to circumsize if we had a boy, but I did it to make sure my hubby was on the same page with me, since that was all he knew.. Anyway, the real question I have is when I talk, about not circumsizing and how that is what I feel strongly about every boy in the world, to my friends and others, everyone always has this horror story of someone they know or how knows someone who got infected and then had to do it when they were older! Everytime! I just don't know what to say after that cuz it kinda pisses me off and thats all i can think about... So, I usually don't say anything, but I was wondering if anyone here has gone through that many times, like me, and what would you say or what did you say? Thanks!

I have said, "oh, yeah - some doctor probably told his mom to pull back the foreskin to clean under it, and that can cause a lot of problems later in life - imagine if someone kept peeling back your fingernails!". Even if they don't fully get it, they do get the idea that maybe something other than simply having a foreskin caused/causes the problems.


----------



## Tulpen88 (Nov 12, 2009)

I have an intact 2 year-old with no issues at all. Just a perfectly healthy and happy penis!


----------



## jgale (Jan 21, 2003)

35 yo dh and 6 yo ds--no problems with either...


----------



## CherryBombMama (Jan 25, 2010)

Intact husband - 30 years old - no problems ever!

Intact son - 15 months - no problems ever!


----------



## MrsJewelsRae (Aug 19, 2008)

Intact ds, 8 yrs old, never had a problem.

Intact 19 month old ds, no problems.


----------



## texanatheart (Sep 10, 2007)

No problems here! 3.5 year old and 16 month old.


----------



## bubbledumpster (Jun 22, 2008)

my boyfriend is 24 years old and has never had an issue.


----------



## Casha'sMommy (Dec 16, 2006)

Intact ds 6 mo, no problems


----------



## ursaminor (Mar 28, 2009)

Intact 16 mo DS - no problems!

Intact 27 DH - no problems, but his mother was advised to retract and 'wipe'. I honestly want to ask her how on earth was she was even able to retract without causing bleeding or tearing, but I dont want to hurt her feelings. she knows better now.


----------



## canadianhippie (Jul 1, 2010)

10 month old baby boy, nothing to report!


----------



## 2xy (Nov 30, 2008)

My boys are intact and have always been healthy.


----------



## littlest birds (Jul 18, 2004)

Ten years with never a problem or even a worry!


----------



## ASusan (Jun 6, 2006)

DH is 42 and DS is 2.5. No problems.


----------



## njeb (Sep 10, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Arianwen1174* 
They both all grown up now, and no problems!

Same here. My two sons are grown now, and guess what? They're ok!


----------



## butterflies (Sep 28, 2008)

My 4 yo is intact and has never had a problem of any kind.


----------



## kriket (Nov 25, 2007)

14m and counting no problems.


----------



## mainechild (Jul 8, 2010)

My first post. Four boys, oldest is nine. All intact and never any problems.


----------



## SomethingAnonymous (Feb 13, 2010)

11 months with no problems- except that we found out the hard way that some doctors don't know about intact boys when ours retracted him without consent.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *erin23kate* 
And, an added bonus for Mommy... I discovered that intact boys don't pee all over you during diaper changes!

And ours definitely does pee all over during diaper changes. So I don't know if this is related to being intact or not.


----------



## needhelpplease (Sep 18, 2007)

I'm in my 20s and because I'm in Australia all my partners have been intact. No problems, either that I noticed when I was with them (and I was with one for years) or in their childhoods, from what they've told me. One had phimosis but it never caused pain, infections or issues.

It's a shame we even need to have this thread. It's just a normal body part!


----------



## artzy_fartzy68 (Dec 29, 2005)

two sons, 3.5 and 22mths, no problems
two intact exes who never had any problems, either.


----------



## ma2two (May 4, 2010)

My 3 year old has never had a problem with his penis or foreskin, and I don't anticipate him ever having a problem. I think problems occur when the foreskin is retracted by anyone other than the owner of the penis. If the foreskin is not prematurely retracted, I think it's pretty rare to have a problem.


----------



## Bisou (Dec 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *erin23kate* 
....with an intact penis!

My son is 3 months old and has never had any problems of any kind. And, an added bonus for Mommy... I discovered that intact boys don't pee all over you during diaper changes!

Hi Erin:

GREAT posting topic! My son is five years old, intact, and has never had even the slightest problem with his penis. No redness, no itching, no sticking, no adhesions, no nothing!

However, I can't agree with you on your last comment. *My intact son peed all over me pretty much EVERY time I changed his diaper.* I can't count how many times that he peed on my face (and grandma's face!) when he was an infant. I swear to God, even though I would tell myself to watch out, he'd still somehow get me!!!!









I think that was just a fluke thing with your son, and a lucky one on your part!


----------



## Bisou (Dec 11, 2006)

Oh, also, I should mention that I dated two guys (not at the same time, of course!) who were uncircumcised and they never had any problems with their penises either.


----------



## Bisou (Dec 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MyBoysBlue* 
Well my intact DH has never had a problem with his foreskin but he did have one UTI when he was 30. But that isn't his foreskin and abx took care of it. My older DS hasn't had a single problem but my younger did have a 2 day bout of swelling and discharge about a year ago that went away on it's own without meds.

You know what's funny, is that people who are FOR circ (not on MDC, but in the world in general) act like if a uncirced penis ever got infected, that's a reason to cut things off. Human body parts get infected. People get infected toes, fingers, arms, noses, etc. No one would argue that we should cut off fingers and toes because they could one day get infected, right? Your husband and child had an infection and it was treated, just like anyone else's infected body part would be treated. I think your family member's experience is a good example of this. Just because a foreskin can sometimes get infected, just like any other body part, doesn't mean it needs to be removed!

(BTW, I am not insinuating that you were saying any of the above, just pointing out that infections are a normal part of human life, right? And your post is a good example of this.)


----------



## buckeyedoc (Nov 9, 2006)

Never, ever had a problem with sons ages 3 and 5 (new one on the way).


----------



## MittensKittens (Oct 26, 2008)

No problems here


----------



## nsmomtobe (Aug 22, 2009)

DS is 7 months old today. No problems.


----------



## DeerMother (Apr 22, 2008)

Ds is 2.5 and we have never had a problem.









Also, he has peed on my shirt, the floor, the bed, in the toilet, the grass and driveway but I've never had this explosive pee you ladies mention!


----------



## Charrey (Jul 27, 2010)

My son is 3 and has never had a problem. We have never done anything special with it. People get way too bent out of shape about foreskin causing problems. It's like some think it will make their penis fall off.


----------



## Strong Mama (Feb 7, 2006)

No problems with my 16 year old ever, or my 6 year old.
My dh has problems though, he breaks out in a rash if he gets too hot or doesnt wash right after DTD. he says if we have a son(im preggie now) he wants him circ b/c he doesnt want him to suffer the problems he has had..

ugh i am working on it.

but both my ds'have never had a problem.


----------



## hakunangovi (Feb 15, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Strong Mama* 
My dh has problems though, he breaks out in a rash if he gets too hot or doesnt wash right after DTD. he says if we have a son(im preggie now) he wants him circ b/c he doesnt want him to suffer the problems he has had...

Ask your DH if he would willingly part with his foreskin. I bet after thinking about how much pleasure it brings, in spite of the rash, the answer will be "No way". So then, why would he want to deprive his son of the same?


----------



## NettleTea (Aug 16, 2007)

No problems here. In fact, it (the foreskin) has served as a protective barrier in many instances from stuff like mosquito bites, hives, dirt, rashes, etc


----------



## beru (Nov 19, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Strong Mama* 
No problems with my 16 year old ever, or my 6 year old.
My dh has problems though, he breaks out in a rash if he gets too hot or doesnt wash right after DTD. he says if we have a son(im preggie now) he wants him circ b/c he doesnt want him to suffer the problems he has had..

ugh i am working on it.

but both my ds'have never had a problem.

Perhaps your DH should treat himself for a yeast infection. It's possible he's been harboring a low level infection for years. (There is also an over the counter stick test for yeast he could try.)


----------



## Attached2Elijah (Jun 27, 2004)

No problems here with my almost 7 year old intact boy... Although, he did just get diagnosed with a inguinal hernia which he will need surgery for but obviously that has nothing to do with his foreskin







His Dr did ask me if he's retracting to clean it today.







I just said "yes" because it was easier then fighting her... but he's not retractable yet so he cleans it on the outside like he should so whatever.


----------



## JessicaS (Nov 18, 2001)

No problems here


----------



## momsmyjob (Oct 7, 2003)

Never had a problem here with any of my 5 boys.


----------



## liliaceae (May 31, 2007)

My son is almost 4 and has had no problems whatsoever.


----------



## homebirthing (Nov 10, 2002)

Two years old and we have never had an issue.


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Strong Mama* 
My dh has problems though, he breaks out in a rash if he gets too hot or doesnt wash right after DTD. he says if we have a son(im preggie now) he wants him circ b/c he doesnt want him to suffer the problems he has had..

That seems illogical to me. If he believes _his_ problems are caused by _his_ foreskin, why does he want to chop of your _son's_? I don't think his problems are caused by having a foreskin, anyway, but if they are, it would make sense for your _dh_ to get circ'd...not your son.


----------



## becca_howell (Jan 3, 2009)

So happy to post that our DS is 18 months old next week and happily intact with no problems. Occasionally he gets red on the tip, but I think that's from using sposies (we live in an apt and can't do cloth right now), and quickly goes away if I put a little rash magic on it!

I'm so glad I didn't listen to my dad:

Dad: So, I hear you don't want to circumcise him.
Me (about 8 months pregnant) : Nope.
Dad: You'll end up circumcising him.
Me: No, we are certain we don't want to circumcise.
Dad: Is it about money? We'll pay for it.
Me: No, not about money.
(Dad walks away almost defeated)


----------



## MommaShark (Oct 23, 2007)

my ds 4.5 no prob's
my 7 uncles and 9 male cousins - no problems


----------



## SaoirseC (Jul 17, 2009)

Good idea!

My son is 6 1/2 with no serious problems (no problems necessitating a doctor's visit). The only issue we had was about half a year ago- he woke up one day with a slightly sore penis and it was swollen in the middle. Later that night he passed some pus while urinating, and the problem was gone! I don't think it was even related to his foreskin at all. I now have a 2 1/2 month old son, also completely intact, and also completely without problems!


----------



## SaoirseC (Jul 17, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *beru* 
Perhaps your DH should treat himself for a yeast infection. It's possible he's been harboring a low level infection for years. (There is also an over the counter stick test for yeast he could try.)

I just wanted to point out (to whomever was reading this and maybe weighing whether or not to circ) that circ'ed men can get yeast infections without symptoms and then pass the infection to their partner.


----------



## SaoirseC (Jul 17, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AllyRae* 
Oh yes they do. And they pee over their own heads.







: At least my kid did--he was a baby and could somehow arc his pee over his body and his head to the wall behind his head during diaper changes. I still don't know how he did it.







:

The only problem we ever had was a doctor who tried retracting him as a baby (before I could stop him) and he ended up getting an infection due to the injury. But I would think that's not an "intact issue" but more of a doctor causing injury issue.









My son sometimes hits himself in the face.







It's pretty rare though.


----------



## pacificbliss (Jun 17, 2006)

No problems with 3.5 yr old DS.


----------



## MammaG (Apr 9, 2009)

Three intact boys. Never one little problem.


----------



## beru (Nov 19, 2007)

My son will be 6 tomorrow and has never had a UTI or penis/foreskin infection. He did have inflammation related to separation about 3 months ago. Because I am active on this board and I am more knowledgable than most of his doctors, I knew that this was NOT a problem. After a day and a half and a couple of baths, he was fine.

If I had been ignorant about normal development, I would have gone to the doctor and I have no doubt he would have been mistreated. Alarmist reactions and mistreatment are what causes a great deal of the "problems" that "always" happen with intact penises.


----------



## transylvania_mom (Oct 8, 2006)

ds, no problem, dh and former boyfriends no problems, lots of boys in my extended family, no problems, in fact I haven't really known what circ. was until I came to America. Sometimes I feel like an impostor reading and posting in this forum because I have absolutely no knowledge about circ.

....but I hope it helps to know that there are places where people survive without the benefits of circ


----------



## minmoto2 (Dec 23, 2004)

22mo intact ds hasn't had any problems..errr...other than *really* loving to see how stretchy his foreskin is


----------



## ramlita (Mar 26, 2002)

DS is now five, no problems.
He had one day last year when it was sore when he peed, but he was fine within 24 hours. As an OP just said, if I hadn't known better, I might have paniced and taken him to the doctor over it, but a little warm water and...









On the other hand, how many boyfriends have I known who had problems from having been circed as babies?! I couldn't even say.


----------



## ColoradanMom (Feb 17, 2008)

Well, I'm pretty sure DH has never had any problems in 27 years- at least that he's told me about








DS is 3 and nope, no forskin drama


----------



## EarthMommy80 (Feb 8, 2007)

My DS turned 3 on 6/24 and wasn't circed due to the research I did and reading here when I was preggo. I also convinced my DP that it wasn't necesary by showing him this board. We have had no problems


----------



## JulieNicole23 (Oct 13, 2004)

DS is 3 and has never had any problems being intact!!


----------



## Yulia_R (Jan 7, 2006)

both are intact (aka not circ'd) and both never had a problem. I must admit though that cleaning intact girls privet parts is WAAAAY harder (with my son I don't even need to remember about his penis existance, unlike with my girl where everything has to be well dried down there, after a shower or a bath.


----------



## babygrant (Mar 10, 2005)

I have two intact boys, 6 and 4 and have never had ANY problems!


----------



## mama2soren (Feb 12, 2009)

bumping!


----------



## PreggieUBA2C (Mar 20, 2007)

Five intact children: 4 boys and one girl. We have had absolutely no problems or concerns, at all. All of them have been and remain healthy.


----------



## aprons_and_acorns (Sep 28, 2004)

DS is 6.5 and he's never had any problems!


----------



## alittlesandy (Jan 20, 2010)

My son is 21 months old and there has never been a problem.

A funny story about his pediatrician. When he came to see us in the hospital after DS's birth, he suggested that we wait to have him circumcised because DS has what is called a hooded foreskin, which can't be removed by the device they use at the hospital, but rather should be removed by a plastic surgeon. We told him that we weren't planning on circumcising him at all. The pediatrician looked surprised for a moment, and I blurted out "Is that ok?" He laughed and said, "Hey, I'm from Europe. I'm not circumcised and I don't don't know anybody who is."


----------



## rabbitmum (Jan 25, 2007)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alittlesandy*
> 
> My son is 21 months old and there has never been a problem.
> 
> A funny story about his pediatrician. When he came to see us in the hospital after DS's birth, he suggested that we wait to have him circumcised because DS has what is called a hooded foreskin, which can't be removed by the device they use at the hospital, but rather should be removed by a plastic surgeon. We told him that we weren't planning on circumcising him at all. The pediatrician looked surprised for a moment, and I blurted out "Is that ok?" He laughed and said, "Hey, I'm from Europe. I'm not circumcised and I don't don't know anybody who is."


And still he was taking for granted that you would want him circumcised... He should use his knowledge to inform parents, not mislead them out of respect for the delusional circ culture!







He could easily intimidate fence-sitters into circing by talking about it as the default!


----------



## rabbitmum (Jan 25, 2007)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarthMommy80*
> 
> My DS turned 3 on 6/24 and wasn't circed due to the research I did and reading here when I was preggo. I also convinced my DP that it wasn't necesary by showing him this board. We have had no problems


Good for you!


----------



## alittlesandy (Jan 20, 2010)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rabbitmum*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> ...


Maybe so, but I adore him. He reassured me when my son didn't wet a diaper the first day in the hospital, told me that there was no need for formula when my milk took a week to come in, and has been very supportive of my alternate vax schedule, even telling me which vaccines he doesn't think are necessary at all.

From everything I've heard about doctors on this forum, I think I've been lucky.


----------



## kriket (Nov 25, 2007)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erin23kate*
> 
> . And, an added bonus for Mommy... I discovered that intact boys don't pee all over you during diaper changes!


:lol I have found that you still get peed on, but not right in the face  Usually.


----------



## Thrifty917 (Jun 7, 2010)

16 month old boy and 23 year old daddy, and no problems ever!


----------



## wackynaturelady (Oct 3, 2002)

5 years old and NO problems. Btw, hubby is circ'd and has had probs cuz it was too tight.


----------



## TyrantOfTheWeek (May 25, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wackynaturelady*
> 
> 5 years old and NO problems. Btw, hubby is circ'd and has had probs cuz it was too tight.


6,4,and 11 months here not circed, no problems. my DH is as well and has had 2 UTIs in the last 2 years. So much for the "circ=no UTI" theory.


----------



## dayiscoming2006 (Jun 12, 2007)

I have a 2 year old (as of today) who is intact and has had no issues at all.


----------



## RAF (Aug 13, 2002)

No problems with my almost 4 year old ds.


----------



## lurve (May 5, 2006)

eight month old with no problems.


----------



## jammomma (Nov 17, 2008)

18 month old intact DS and no problems at all so far.


----------



## Thyme Mama (Sep 27, 2010)

intact 3 yo and 5 mo old boys, never any problems, nor do i anticipate any either!


----------



## benandmarensmom (Mar 28, 2007)

16 yo intact son no problems to date.


----------



## deditus (Feb 22, 2006)

My brothers (28 and 20) are intact and have never had any problems. My cousins (32, 26, and 25) are intact and have never had any problems. My nephews (11 and 6) are intact and have never had any problems. I recall some may have had some redness/irritation from pulling on their penis but I don't think any more than any boy would have from such an activity nor more than my dd has had from playing with herself.


----------



## SashaBreeze (Apr 18, 2009)

4 sons = 4 foreskins and not a problem among them even once.


----------



## Spring Lily (Sep 26, 2006)

2 year old, no problems!

(This thread is so reassuring.)


----------



## sleet76 (Jun 2, 2004)

Three y.o and 5 y.o with no problems here!


----------



## lemurian (Aug 18, 2009)

My 4 year old has never had a problem, aside from being perplexed by the circumcised ones he's happened to see


----------



## latinmom (Nov 20, 2001)

Not a single problem! My twin boys are 10.


----------



## by-the-lake (Jul 2, 2008)

No trouble with my 15 month old DS or my 34 year old DH!!!!


----------



## CBEmomma (Oct 24, 2010)

We've never had any problems. We have a almost 4 year old and 8 month old. Both penises are just fine.


----------



## NaturistMale (Jan 5, 2011)

I was mutilated at birth and have taken the last year to restore my foreskin. It is plain out mutilation allowed by law in the USA. The scare tactics that the medical world puts out there to get a new born male's forskin for BIG $$$$ is beyond sad. We can't cut on new born Females, by law, but our own sons are open season because fathers don't take the time to really "KNOW" what will happen at a cutting as well as how almost all the sexual nerves are removed. I did not cut my son-he is happy at 23yo and I taught him how to keep himself clean-it's no big deal. In a country that thinks it's so civilized, we start off many of our Males in life with the worse event, one that will last them their lifetime and one most regret not having a say in. Ladies, think about what your clitoris would be like after 50 of rubbing on cloth-now Fathers that are cut, look at your penis and see the results of it. "YOU" had almost if not all your structures removed, your sexual nerves removed, and you want to do that to your sons too? SHAME! Let's start seeing what it's really all about-"money". Do your homework moms and dads, you'll see why foreskin restoration is really getting going in the USA. Google "circumcism history" and get ready to get angry. We were perfect before the value monetarily of foreskin was known! And for those that want to believe all the"lies" on why cutting newborns is a good thing, look at Europe-they not only think we are idiots for instutionalizing circumcism, (and we are), but can't believe we swallow all thelies about how dangerous to the males' and females' health it is because of foreskin,if true, you'd have piles of female bodies in front of European hospitals. I'm restored thru "manual Tissue Expansion" methods-took about 2 years. AND ALTHO I'll never know the original sensitivity that was robbed from me at birth, I look and actually "work" like the original. Also my lover says she loves me for taking back what was robbed and the loving is so much more tender for her as well! STOP this mutilation-it just is not medically necessary-not one medical institution or group, including the AMA has proclaimed it to be in the USA!


----------



## Carma (Feb 10, 2006)

All males in my family are intact (as far as I know) without any problems. I know very close to 100% sure that my DH (40), my father (68), my brother (27) and 100% sure that my son (3) never had any issues.

Carma


----------



## raelize (Jun 17, 2006)

Four intact brothers- no problems Five intact nephews-no problems one intact dh-he was dumbfounded when I asked him. He had no idea of the myth of the filthy disease prone intact penis. He is from another country and couldn't think of anyone he knew who had ever had an issue


----------



## BlessedOne (Apr 22, 2008)

my two boys are not circed...no issues here


----------



## Shanesmom (Oct 26, 2010)

5 months old and not a problem.


----------



## AntoninBeGonin (Jun 24, 2005)

My six and a half year old son has never had a single problem, not even diaper rash, with his intact penis







.


----------



## georgia (Jan 12, 2003)

Please let's keep the thread on-topic. Restoration is beyond the scope of the topics discussed in TCAC forum. Thanks for your understanding and cooperation. Now back to the topic of being problem-free!


----------



## WaitingForKiddos (Nov 30, 2006)

DS is 6 months old and not only have we never had a problem we also are surrounded with circed little guys with loads of problems from hidden penises to numerous 'revision' surgeries. Our pediatrician has been great too!!


----------



## mjg013 (Jul 29, 2008)

I have a 6 year old, 4 year old and 2 year old intact boys and none of them have ever had a single problem. I also have a circ'ed dh who is restoring


----------



## honeybunmom (Jan 11, 2007)

The in tact males in my life are 21 mos and 38 years. No problems for either one of them.


----------



## vachi73 (Mar 26, 2009)

Four intact boys, ages 1 to 6.5, and never a single problem.

In addition, each of them *loves* his foreskin. Not that they've told me, but ... it's obvious to those who bathe/change/wipe them!!


----------



## dalia (Sep 3, 2007)

15 months, no problem!


----------



## desertrose (Dec 13, 2010)

5 years old, never a problem


----------



## 2lilsweetfoxes (Apr 11, 2005)

7 years old. Systemic yeast infection at about 6 months old--a week of monistat and nystatin cleared that up. But, that could happen with girls or circ'd boys. No other issues in the boy parts department.


----------



## Brendalee (Jan 12, 2011)

Intact DH, BIL & FIL, no real problems.

My DH is 37, and he was told back in the day that he needed to slowly work on retracting it. So I guess he'd pulled the foreskin back a lot in baths & such - this started around age 5 or 6, so he recalls. He says he remembers a lot of pain during these times.  Also, he hadn't *FULLY* retracted it & was "manipulating" it  around age 11-12 and managed to rip it (!!) the rest of the way & bled profusely & freaked himself out and had to tell his mom so he told her he ran into the door with an erection. *giggle* Poor kid!!

Other than that, it's been totally fine, and I've been with him for 14 years. We *did* play "pass the yeast infection" a few times until we caught on that he was giving it back to me, but I guess that can happen with cut men too? So may not be an intact issue at all.

While he's not the first intact partner I've had, he's the first one I really experienced "intact sex" with (condoms previously) & I enjoy it a lot more (& it's not *totally* him, because when we first got together we used condoms, so I know the difference! *LOL*). Lube is still a good idea, though! *blush*


----------



## AttunedMama (Jan 19, 2011)

16 total years of parenting, never a hint of a shadow of a threat of an idea of a problem.


----------



## purslaine (Feb 20, 2006)

almost 15 year old intact DS has never had a problem.


----------



## AllMyChildren (Jan 9, 2011)

4yr old son, never has had a problem.

Hmm, imagine that, a natural penis not causing problems.


----------



## Carrruth (Aug 13, 2009)

My son is only 5 and he has had no problems!  I could not be happier about our choice to leave him intact!


----------



## Fluga (Sep 15, 2007)

I'm a nurse and work with the elderly. Out of the elderly penises I have met only one had tight foreskin. All the others had healthy elastic foreskin and no issues with hygene or infections.


----------



## nsmomtobe (Aug 22, 2009)

1 year, no problems!


----------



## LadyJennifer (Jan 7, 2010)

My dad is 51, my brother is 10, my cousins are 25 and 20, my son is 19 months, all intact, never had any problems!


----------



## lizzie (Dec 5, 2001)

Almost 8.5, no problems whatsoever. 

He had surgery to correct inguinal hernias when he was three months old, and the head of pediatric urology for The Children's Hospital in Denver, an older gentleman, pretty much told me "Don't worry, that's how they're supposed to be, no one will do that to him here!" in response to my concerns that other less educated staff members might retract or even circ him during the surgery, having read some horror stories of little boys getting circ'd by "well-meaning" docs during other surgeries.


----------



## vachi73 (Mar 26, 2009)

Yippee for Children's in Denver!!


----------



## TigerTail (Dec 22, 2002)

Reporting from the future, my kids are now 8 & 10 & their penises have still not fallen off. Over & out.

PS My daughter, who was 13 the first time I posted here, is now 24 & has had an intact bf, & says it is *marvelous*.


----------



## lizzie (Dec 5, 2001)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vachi73*
> 
> Yippee for Children's in Denver!!


LOL! Yes!


----------



## mum4vr (Jan 31, 2007)

Two boys, 17 yo and 12 yo, and zero problems at all.


----------



## darjeelingmomma (Jan 29, 2011)

Great reaffirming thread. I'll chime in! Husband (49) stepson (25) sons (14, 9, 2) never a problem!

Now disapproving family and friends... thats another story!


----------



## greenacresmama (May 15, 2007)

My 3.5 year old is just discovering himself and it is very funny and innocent to over hear him in the bathroom. No problems ever! I am not sure if the head is out yet (no drs ever retracted it on my request).... but I don't think so.. actually I am not sure what I am even talking about .. he is fine and everything is clean, no infections.. he plays in the mud a ton and also at the beach (lots of sand) and I can't think of anything worse than a boy that loves to play outside all the time in Hawaii to get it infected.. don't see it happening...


----------



## TigerTail (Dec 22, 2002)

8, 10, & never. (See the poll!)


----------



## mockingirdQ (Feb 9, 2011)

My 7 year old boy never has had a problem, other than an ignorant pediatrician forcibly retracting him at his kindegarten physical 

My 8 month old is also intact with no issues...


----------



## AveryLostMommy (Nov 20, 2010)

husband 30 no problems.. ever.

sons ages 3 and 1 and no problems whatsoever.


----------



## tammyswanson (Feb 19, 2007)

My DS is 4 and no problems, though I had to smack the intern's hands away because she was trying to retract him! Only thing you really have to worry about is doctors trying to retract. Or nurses. Or interns. You gotta tell them to never do that, many honestly don't know to not retract! They aren't taught anything about the intact normal penis.


----------



## Mamja (May 23, 2007)

Well, DS is only 8 months, but we've never had any problems and I've been pleasantly surprised at everyone who is anti-circ:


pediatrician at hospital
many nurses at hospital
our pediatrician/FP
PA at our doctor's practice
my mom

And we live in a WAY pro-circ area.


----------



## creddy (Feb 17, 2011)

33yr old DH -- no issues!

23mth DS -- no issues!


----------



## Saara687 (Jun 8, 2005)

Ex-husband is in his 30's (intact) &, to my knowledge, has had no problems.

My boys are 13 & 10 & have had no problems at all, ever, with their intact genitalia.

...

ETA:

I come from a culture where they don't circumcise (Finland), so all of the males in my family are intact & I've never heard of any of them "needing" to be circumcised, later in life.

X's family was mostly British (don't circ) and Native Canadian (don't circ) and I've never heard of any of them needing one later in life, either.

I work in a hospital, and the only case I've seen of an older man "needing" to be circumcised... it wouldn't have been done, if the people involved had been more knowledgeable about the foreskin.


----------



## boheime (Oct 25, 2005)

34 year old intact dh - no problems

sons ages 8 and 3 1/2 - no problems

and to be fair, my daughters and I are intact and have had - no problems


----------



## hakunangovi (Feb 15, 2002)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Saara687*
> 
> I work in a hospital, and the only case I've seen of an older man "needing" to be circumcised... it wouldn't have been done, if the people involved had been more knowledgeable about the foreskin.


This is what drives me crazy about our culture - the ignorance of our doctors. How many thousands of circumcisions are performed needlessly??


----------



## newsolarmomma2 (Jan 6, 2011)

No issues here!

My old, long term partner was on tact and had no issues. He was horrified that others were circed! His mom was Korean and refused it back when it was common- GOOD FOR HER!

My son is only 7 months old, but so far, no issues.

Actually, I have not heard anyone I know having problems IRL. I realize it's not a common topic, but its come up enough to know this.


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

3 intact boys, almost 8, almost 5, 2 yo. No problems.


----------



## Lory (Mar 19, 2011)

I don't have any sons yet, but I have two intact brothers aged 22 and 25, and from what I know, neither of them have ever had any problems. They've had normal things like ingrown nails and careless accidents we got ourselves into as kids, but never anything wrong with being intact! One of them openly expressed that he's glad our dad left the choice to them. (Dad apparently was circ'd and hated that he was.)


----------



## momtokainoa (Nov 10, 2009)

I have a 4 year old and a 2 year old, both intact, and absolutely no problems up to date. Happy as can be!


----------



## goldenwillow (Jan 5, 2010)

DS is 22 months and has never had an issue. I actually just took him to our nautropath last week because he had been spraying and I saw the smegma pearl and was a tad worried since he is so young. Turns out he is completely retracted and good to go. Whoa! Pretty early I hear.


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

Just a note even if he is retractable no one should retract him at all. There is no need just keep doing what you had been wiping like a finger and swishing in the bath and leave it be until he is old enough to do the retraction himself and rinse in the bath.


----------



## seawitch (Jan 29, 2011)

Never had a problem for our 4 year old son.

FWIW we've also never had any problems with our 3 year old un-circumcized daughter's vagina.

Just saying. I don't see why there WOULD be a problem.


----------



## goldenwillow (Jan 5, 2010)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MCatLvrMom2A&X*
> 
> Just a note even if he is retractable no one should retract him at all. There is no need just keep doing what you had been wiping like a finger and swishing in the bath and leave it be until he is old enough to do the retraction himself and rinse in the bath.


We do not retract, but his dr. has twice now, once when he was oh... 9 months or so to check for a possible infection, redness in area. I wasn't too cozy with it. His wife is my MW and I trust them completely, but I did wonder if that was ok since all you read and hear is not to do so. I thought it was ok to check for possible issues, he is a well educated non-circ dr.









This last week he checked again, retracted (DS is 21ish months). Do you think, with all your knowledge, that this promoted his early retraction (the first at 9 months?) is that possible? I thought I was pretty educated about the matter, no not feeling too confident.

Thank you for your input.


----------



## Calm (Sep 17, 2004)

3 yo intact son, no issues. 72 yo intact father, no issues. One intact brother, 52 yo, no issues. Another intact brother, 50 yo, no issues. Here in Oz, circ isn't very common and it is actually quite difficult to find a doctor that will do it and it is not recommended in hospitals and many hospitals won't do them. It's obviously child abuse so here's hoping threads like this and forums like this will one day be as offensive as if they were "the case against female genital mutilation" and "post here if your daughter has never had a problem with her intact genitals". KWIM? It's kinda weird.


----------



## Calm (Sep 17, 2004)

I recently learned that the current circ rate in the United States is 30%. That is a massive plummet from previous figures. I have total faith that non-religious circ will be completely eradicated from the planet, and all going well, religious circ won't be too far behind it.


----------



## MyBoysBlue (Apr 27, 2007)

Bump!


----------



## hildare (Jul 6, 2009)

dh is around 30 and has never had a problem of any kind. he even has phimosis so that he doesn't retract fully - ever. still not a problem!

we're expecting a ds in february who will remain whole! looking forward to letting people know we'll be bringing our whole baby home. <3


----------



## MyBoysBlue (Apr 27, 2007)

It's been 4 years since my first post on Page 1 of this thread. Not one problem at all in those 4 years. None with my intact DH or our 2 intact boys.


----------



## Monkeygrrl (Oct 9, 2005)

@ MyBoysBlue -- My boys are the same age as yours. 

And my boys have never had any issues either.


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

Oh - I posted way back on page three (last year), but wanted to add that I have five nephews who are intact (I have more than five, but don't know the circ status of the others). The youngest is 8, and the oldest is 16. None of them have ever had a problem, either.


----------



## Sabrina78 (Aug 21, 2011)

My intact son is 11 1/2, and has NEVER had a problem.


----------



## tooraloora (Oct 15, 2010)

My intact son is 12 months and no problems so far. He totally did pee on me during diaper changes in the beginning, though. Got himself in the face a couple of times, too. lol


----------



## helloall (Aug 27, 2011)

Here! My parents didn't even teach me how to clean it properly. I mean, it really isn't rocket science but pro-circers make it out to be such a big deal.


----------



## nia82 (May 6, 2008)

My son is 3 years old and has no problems. he's not retractable yet from what I can tell (i don't try or mess with him at all, it's all up to him). I'm European so intact is the norm to me... DS was the first boy of this generation to be born in DH's family and set a trend to all the others being intact to  The in-law-mom generation thinks it's a fad, but the grandmas are happy (born in Europe or South America) as they never wrapped their heads around the circ surgery fad! None of the other boys are experiencing any problems. My two nephews in Europe (3 and 2) are doing well as well!


----------



## SageR (Jun 12, 2005)

My sons are only 6 and 3 but so far we haven't had any issues. They retracted themselves at some point. The elder has definitely noticed they look different than papa and big brother but he doesn't seem particularly bothered by it. When I explained why they look different he said he was very glad I didn't let anyone cut him.


----------



## CorruptTears (Aug 30, 2011)

Intact 21 year old here. No issues.


----------



## mare54 (Jul 18, 2011)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Calm*
> 
> I recently learned that the current circ rate in the United States is 30%. That is a massive plummet from previous figures. I have total faith that non-religious circ will be completely eradicated from the planet, and all going well, religious circ won't be too far behind it.


I sure hope you're right. Some states in the U.S. have circ rates above 75% still!


----------



## gretelmom (Jun 22, 2005)

All good here on 6 and 4 yo intact boys!


----------



## scairns (Sep 13, 2011)

I have a 11 year old son and no problems ever.

[SPOILER=Warning: Spoiler!]

My husband is 30 years old and has had 30 years of NO PROBLEMS with his foreskin. He has never had a UTI, an STD, adhesion, ballooning, redness or infection. His foreskin is healthy and his wife is happy.

[/SPOILER]

Same here but my hubby is 28


----------



## BinkieFinder (Oct 1, 2011)

I have a 9 year old son who has never had any issues. He never cared that he didn't look like his dad. He's never had any problems with hygiene or infections. The only thing that ever happened to him is that once when he was 4 years old, his foreskin ended up caught into the zipper of his pj's. (Everything turned out just fine, and he probably would have gotten caught regardless.) Back when my husband and I decided to make the decision, it seemed like we were going to face all these problems based on his grandma's objections, but I'm glad that we chose to keep him as nature intended.


----------



## grassisgreener1334 (Nov 24, 2006)

This post has been removed due to privacy reasons.


----------



## mare54 (Jul 18, 2011)

Congratulations....so glad to hear that!!!! I really hate it when people cave to cutting when there is family pressure.


----------



## mare54 (Jul 18, 2011)

I can't imagine regrets for not circ'ing, considering it is still an option for any one who wasn't and they are free to make that decision. When people are adults, they might not like any number of things about their bodies, and if they choose, they can alter it any way they so choose (circ, penile implants, labiaplasty, butt implants, breast implants, nose jobs, chest implants, etc. etc.) That is why it is the only right decision..... to give that decision to the individual who wants the altering. However many people do regret not having the money to do any of those things, but that is no one else's fault.


----------



## JenRave (May 12, 2011)

I usually feel uncomfortable discussing my son's privates but - yes. He never had a problem. He is almost 16. Not the slightest issue.

When he was young, I didn't have a lot of information around me about intact boys, as he was one of the only ones I'd ever seen, and I used to worry about infections and retract and clean him *winces from the memory*. After he cried so much from that, after a time I stopped, feeling that couldn't be the right thing to do with him being so upset about it. Later I found that is correct. But even retracting it a bit didn't do more than irritate him slightly as I was doing it.

He never went to daycare.


----------



## QueenOfTheMeadow (Mar 25, 2005)

Just wanted to bump this up again!


----------



## Anca (Aug 16, 2012)

I should say that I was very surprised when I saw that circumcision is so common in US. As we live in Europe, circumcision is very rare and infant routine circumcision doesn't even exist. Men and little boys don't have any problems with it.


----------



## Gayle Miller (Aug 23, 2012)

Nope, in my country(scotland) intact is the norm. My oh is whole and i have 2 boys also they are almost 6 and 4 and have never had any issues at all


----------



## pek64 (Apr 8, 2012)

No problem. Nada. None.


----------



## thegoodearth (Jun 6, 2011)

My son is 2.5 years old and we've never had a problem.


----------



## MyName (Mar 17, 2010)

My husband is 26 and has never had a problem. My son is 18 months and has never had a problem. I'm 25 and I've had more problems than any male in my household has.







I managed to solve them without cutting parts of my genitals off though.


----------



## ~Nikki~ (Aug 4, 2004)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MyName*
> 
> . I'm 25 and I've had more problems than any male in my household has.
> 
> ...


Hah, sounds about right!

My son is 7 and has never had a problem. He doesn't fully retract yet, but his pediatrician (who won't touch anything, just asks him how things are going down there) is not concerned in the least and says that he's progressing normally.

My son's father is 35 and has never had a problem

His grandfather is....jeez, 60? And never had a problem and openly discusses it as much as we don't want to hear it.

My brother - at least in his childhood years (he wouldn't DARE discuss it with me now) has never had a problem.


----------



## abiyhayil (Feb 8, 2008)

4 years and no regrets


----------



## mt_gooseberry (Jun 25, 2010)

DH is 26 and never had a problem. DS is 12mo and no problems so far.

DH is from a country that doesn't routinely circumcised and he's never heard of anyone having problems b/c they weren't circed. You'd think that if being intact routinely led to serious problems it would be more widely known in such countries.


----------



## begoniamama (Nov 30, 2011)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mt_gooseberry*
> 
> DH is from a country that doesn't routinely circumcised and he's never heard of anyone having problems b/c they weren't circed. You'd think that if being intact routinely led to serious problems it would be more widely known in such countries.


DH is also from a country that doesn't circumcise, and he said the same. Problems are not the norm!


----------



## mummyof5now (Sep 20, 2011)

Hi

I dont know any man or boy who has been circumsized (perhaps because i am in the UK). I have only ever heard of one problem which was n a boyfriend who had tenderness retracting foreskin at the age of 16 he was told by his doctor that they didnt worry until he was closer to 20 and that it would resolve itself - and it did. Other than that I have never heard of any issues at all.

I also have never heard of any special care instructions, I just put my son in the bath the same as my daughters it has never occured to me to do any special care of his penis at all not has he ever been seen by a doctor.


----------



## woogs (Aug 31, 2012)

My son is 10, and no issues. Pretty sure it retracts, but I haven't been checking. Sometimes I wonder if the ones who retract easily had/have more "playtime" when little..lol
Mine had plenty of bath time, and alone time/naked time. He didn't keep his hands off it from ages 1-4...lol


----------



## mare54 (Jul 18, 2011)

I'm glad to hear you have a perfectly normal boy!


----------



## stacyann21 (Oct 21, 2006)

My (almost) 6 year old has never had a problem with his foreskin. It does balloon up when he pees but that is normal and does not cause any issues for him. He had a UTI once when he was 3 yo but that could happen to a circumcised boy or a girl so I don't consider that to have anything to do with his foreskin. I think it mainly had to do with him holding in his pee because he didn't want to stop playing and go to the bathroom haha. My partner is circumcised and was really concerned about leaving DS intact at first but now he agrees it's the right thing to do since there have been no actual problems. I would never circumcise without a valid medical reason.


----------



## incorrigible (Jun 3, 2007)

I think I might have posted in this thread somewhere, but I'm not willing to dig through and see. lol Ds is 14 now. We've never had problems, but we've had a little excitement a couple times.

The first was when he was a toddler and xh used dishsoap as bubble bath. Ds's foreskin was inflamed, but even the pro-circ pediatrician didn't claim circ would have changed anything. lol

The second was when he was 8 and said ped was feeling particularly frustrated that there hadn't been any issues with ds's genitals. We went in for a camp check up, and he forcibly retracted ds's not entirely retractable foreskin so hard and fast that he tore ds's frenulum!!! Then tried to claim it wouldn't have happened if he was circ'd. >=/ Ds made a full recovery, though, not to worry.

Now, he's homeschooled but taking classes part time at the high school, including PE. He plays sports, camps out with boy scouts, goes on leadership excursions with 4H where he shares hotel rooms with other boys, etc. etc. etc.. No one has ever had anything negative to say (some curiosity, some jealousy, some harmless "boy" antics, mostly disinterest), and he's never had any infections or issues with his genitals...unlike his feet!!!! (Good thing we don't see that ped anymore. He'd have had them amputated by now, for sure!!! lol)


----------



## momasana (Aug 24, 2007)

DS is five and we've never had any problems.


----------



## AntoninBeGonin (Jun 24, 2005)

Might as well update this thread. When I posted earlier my son was six and had never had a problem with his foreskin. He is now eight and has still never had a single problem. He knows what circumcision is and thinks it is horrendous. He is very happy that he wasn't put through that.


----------



## ~Bug~ (Aug 16, 2007)

I have 3 intact boys and none have ever had a problem. When my oldest was 4 the pediatrician tried to check to see if he was retractable. I asked her not to do that. She got all upset with me and told me she had a 10 year old patient "who had to be circumcised" because he couldn't retract. We switched doctors. As far as I know, he still can't retract. But since 10 years old is the average ago of retractibility, I'm not the slightest bit worried.


----------



## CrunchyChristianMama (Dec 5, 2008)

No problems here 6 months in.


----------



## EchoSoul (Jan 24, 2011)

21 months in. No problems.


----------



## dayiscoming2006 (Jun 12, 2007)

4 year old boy with no problems. Just need to make sure to wash it with soap at every bath. Taught him to do that.


----------



## Mitchell756 (Oct 14, 2012)

It is not necessary to clean them or to teach them how to clean unlike what many individuals would have you believe. Please read through this thread here for mor on this subject http://www.mothering.com/community/t/1367332/when-should-they-learn-how-to-clean. I would like to say that it is safe to use soap to clean the foreskin but going overboard with it can cause problems. Also, forcibly retracting the foreskin before it is naturally able to retract can cause problems with phimosis later in life. The equivalent of this in females would be breaking a girls hymen to clean the inside of her vagina. The only person that should be cleaning it is him once he discovers that his foreskin is naturally able to retract on its own. The obsession with hygene is a myth that was created by physicians to scare parents into having their sons circumcised in order to benefit themselves monetarily. If he is naturally retractable then it is safe for him to continue doing it, but there is no reason for you to be overtly concerned about the cleanliness aspect of this.


----------



## dayiscoming2006 (Jun 12, 2007)

I just meant making sure he washes with soap and water down there at bath time. No moving any foreskin or anything. Just thought I should clarify.

At one point I wasn't making sure he did that and he was getting baths so I didn't think anything, but his wee wee got a little red and irritated looking. As soon as I made sure he used soap, it cleared up and looked healthy again. I have his circed older brother wash with soap and water there too now, but he has never had any irritation like that. I don't know if it's because of circed or not. I still wouldn't consider that a good enough reason to circ.


----------



## incorrigible (Jun 3, 2007)

Ds only got red and irritated if he did use soap. I think that changed with puberty though. I can't imagine how careful he'd have to be with all the scented products he uses in the shower now, if it was still an issue! lol


----------



## dayiscoming2006 (Jun 12, 2007)

I use burt bees baby wash on my kids or sometimes castor soap. And he doesn't use any more than what he'd use on the rest of his body. Guess each kid is different.


----------



## 3sacharm (Jan 12, 2013)

my ds is 3 and no issues at all. my next door neighbor has 4 sons and a dh that are all intact and no issues from any of them. i personally don't have issues with circ vs. non-circ it was just what we chose for our ds. hopefully our ds will continue to be trouble free.


----------



## fjuyftriujn (Jan 15, 2013)

At what ages should my boy foreskin retract cause he is 13 now and it still haven't happen?


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fjuyftriujn*
> 
> At what ages should my boy foreskin retract cause he is 13 now and it still haven't happen?


It could be years yet or it could happen sometime in the near future. As long as he is able to urinate I wouldnt worry.


----------



## mama24-7 (Aug 11, 2004)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fjuyftriujn*
> 
> At what ages should my boy foreskin retract cause he is 13 now and it still haven't happen?


Welcome!

Much like a girl's body matures at it's own rate, so too will a boys. Unfortunately, many doctors in the US are completely ignorant of normal male development. If you're being told there's a problem, as long as your son is urinating, then he's likely fine. When the male starts to mature, that's when the hormones start working on the body to finish the development of the sex organs. Because most doctors in this country do not have a fulling functioning body, they do not know how one matures. Most males will be retractable by the time they're an adult. I've read here about a father who did not retract & had a sex life, obviously, or he wouldn't be a father.









If this is bothersome to the child, once he's past puberty, if it still hasn't changed, a knowledgeable, intact friendly doctor can discuss options w/ him. I would not suggest he see a random, run of the mill doctor though, for the reasons I stated above. He'd have to see one that knows how to do more than just cut it off.

Best wishes,

Sus


----------



## hakunangovi (Feb 15, 2002)

Quote:


> Much like a girl's body matures at it's own rate, so too will a boys. Unfortunately, many doctors in the US are completely ignorant of normal male development. If you're being told there's a problem, as long as your son is urinating, then he's likely fine. When the male starts to mature, that's when the hormones start working on the body to finish the development of the sex organs. Because most doctors in this country do not have a fulling functioning body, they do not know how one matures. Most males will be retractable by the time they're an adult. I've read here about a father who did not retract & had a sex life, obviously, or he wouldn't be a father.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree. I have a nephew who was not retractable until about 15, then almost overnight it happened. Also, there are men who never achieve retractability and lead perfectly normal lives with no issues whatsoever. They are in a much better place that a man who had his foreskin amputated.

If, as Sus stated above, it becomes an issue fo him after puberty, there are many options which do not involve amputation. For your own peace of mind, you might wish to read the following:

www.cirp.org/library/treatment/phimosis

www.biomedcentral.com/1471-2490/8/6


----------



## Sunflower223 (Feb 22, 2007)

Husband is circed. But baby boys (3 and 5) have never had the slightest issue. =)


----------



## moving toward (Nov 14, 2012)

without revealing too much - none of my previous partners had a problem - I live in a culture where it is normal to be intact - I have NEVER heard of an issue mot once, not ever., my son at 9 weeks is intact and circumcision was never mention by any of the medical staff I dealt with. I didn't even have a passing thought of whether to cut his penis or not - no one else needs to either


----------



## bankamundi (Jul 31, 2011)

never had a problem. Never even heard of a problem in "real life."


----------



## *GreenMama* (Jan 5, 2006)

Two boys, ages 6 and 5. Not a single problem.


----------



## bmcneal (Nov 12, 2006)

DS is four, and never had a problem.


----------



## sarafi (Feb 10, 2008)

My two intact DS's have had not problems at all. 7 years, and 4 years running.

Our almost 10 year old DD has had so.many.adhesions, multiple UTI's and kidney infections. And two surgeries to correct reflux. Oddly enough, no one suggested circumcision as a cure for her







Funny how that works.


----------

